# Dual layer dvd+r not burning! Error when switching to layer 2



## Nas (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey guys. I've been going nuts trying to burn some Ricoh DLs and so far have successfully made 5 coasters. It seems regardless of the program i use, it wont burn so i figure its a DVD writer issue. For the record, i've tried both imgburn and Nero. They both hit errors when it tries to burn layer 2, usually at 50%(imgburn) or 51%(nero).

I'm running:
Vista SP1
4gb memory
Quad core q6600 2.40ghz
PLDS BD-RE dh-4b1s
nvidia 8800 gtx

I've saved a log from nero, heres the info:

Nero 8.3.6.0
Ahead Software

Windows Vista 6.0
IA32
WinAspi: -

NT-SPTI used
Nero Version: 8.3.2.1
Internal Version: 8, 3, 2, 1

Recorder: <PLDS BD-RE DH-4B1S> Version: 7D13 - HA 1 TA 1 - 8.3.2.1
Adapter driver: <Serial ATA> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : via Inquiry data
Connected to MMC as unknown drive with class-nr : 1
Drive is autodetected - recorder class: Std. MMC recorder
CD-ROM: <TSSTcorp DVD-ROM TS-H353B>Version: D200 - HA 1 TA 0 - 8.3.2.1
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral : Phantom iaStorV Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : TSSTcorp DVD-ROM TS-H353B iaStorV Port 0 ID 1 DMA: Off
CdRomPeripheral : PLDS BD-RE DH-4B1S iaStorV Port 0 ID 2 DMA: Off
DiskPeripheral : ST3320620AS iaStorV Port 0 ID 3 DMA: Off
CdRomPeripheral : FJ2875C CVN571E 2.0B aq62dyq8 Port 2 ID 0 DMA: Off

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
TSSTcorp DVD-ROM TS-H353B G: CdRom0
PLDS BD-RE DH-4B1S I: CdRom1
FJ2875C CVN571E S: CdRom2
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 2047MB (2097151kB)
Free physical memory: 1928MB (1974548kB)
Memory in use : 42 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0)

30.9.2008
Burn DVD Image
22:25:36	#1 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 450
LockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL

22:25:37	#2 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3568
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using DVD media

22:25:37	#3 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 311
Last possible write address on media: 4173823 (927:30.73, 8151MB)
Last address to be written: 3692895 (820:38.45, 7212MB)

22:25:37	#4 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 323
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD DVD)

22:25:37	#5 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2932
Recorder: PLDS BD-RE DH-4B1S, Media type: DVD+R DL

22:25:37	#6 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 497
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

22:25:37	#7 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 754
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 (2 - CD-ROM Mode 1)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 3692896 (3692896) = #3692896/820:38.46
not relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 3692896 blocks [I: PLDS BD-RE DH-4B1S]
--------------------------------------------------------------

22:25:37	#8 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 956
Prepare [I: PLDS BD-RE DH-4B1S] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 1: Idx 0 Idx 1 Next Trk
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 7563051008, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
___Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_____Size_|______NWA_|_RecDep__________
0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 3692896 | 3692896 | 0x00
3692896 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00

22:25:37	#9 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 240
SPTILockVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_LOCK_VOLUME

22:25:37	#10 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4359
Caching options: cache CDRom or Network-Yes, small files-No (<64KB)

22:25:37	#11 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1767
Caching of files started

22:25:37	#12 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4481
Cache writing successful.

22:25:37	#13 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1767
Caching of files completed

22:25:37	#14 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1767
Burn process started at 4x (5,540 KB/s)

22:25:37	#15 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2673
Verifying disc position of item 0 (not relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

22:25:37	#16 Text 0 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 580
Disc finalized, LBA total Image size: 3692896 (7212MB), Last LBA L0: 1846447 (3606MB)

22:25:37	#17 SPTI -1066 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 196
CdRom1: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1066)
CDB Data: 0xAD 00 00 00 00 00 00 21 08 04 00 00 
Sense Key: 0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
Sense Code: 0x24
Sense Qual: 0x00
Sense Area: 0x70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 24 
Buffer x095dd240: Len x804

22:25:37	#18 Text 0 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 745
L0 Data Zone Capacity set to 1846448 (1C2CB0h, 3606MB) -> OK, confirmed setting

22:25:37	#19 CDR -1205 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 772
Burning Layer 1

22:25:37	#20 Text 0 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 782
Start writing layer 1 at address 0 (0h)
Recording mode: unknown Recording Mode

22:25:37	#21 SPTI -1066 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 196
CdRom1: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1066)
CDB Data: 0xAD 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 04 00 00 
Sense Key: 0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
Sense Code: 0x24
Sense Qual: 0x00
Sense Area: 0x70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 24 
Buffer x095dd240: Len x804

22:25:37	#22 Text 0 File DVDPlusRW.cpp, Line 675
Start write address at LBA 0
DVD high compatibility mode: Yes

22:25:37	#23 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 269
Pipe memory size 83836800

22:38:20	#24 CDR -1206 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 2113
Burning Layer 2

22:38:20	#25 Text 0 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 2122
Perform layer 1 to 2 jump before writing at address 1846448 (1C2CB0h)

22:39:32	#26 SPTI -1135 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 196
CdRom1: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1135)
CDB Data: 0x2A 00 00 1C 3D 80 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Sense Key: 0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
Sense Code: 0x0C
Sense Qual: 0x00
Sense Area: 0x70 00 03 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 0C 
Buffer x0beb51c0: Len x10000
0x35 12 B0 9A 47 10 11 1C 72 15 9A 9F CD 06 62 90 
0xE9 D3 ED BB A0 EC 33 F7 24 63 15 FC 45 06 06 B7 
0x53 38 59 F8 C6 3F 16 24 1F 07 09 26 F7 AF 8A F1

22:39:32	#27 CDR -1135 File Writer.cpp, Line 306
Write error
I: PLDS BD-RE DH-4B1S

22:43:55	#28 Text 0 File DVDPlusRW.cpp, Line 935
EndDAO: Last written address 1850752

22:43:55	#29 CDR -1135 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 292
Write error
I: PLDS BD-RE DH-4B1S

22:43:55	#30 TRANSFER -24 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 292
Could not perform end of Disc-at-once

22:43:55	#31 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1767
Burn process failed at 4x (5,540 KB/s)

22:43:55	#32 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 287
SPTIDismountVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_DISMOUNT_VOLUME

22:44:01	#33 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 11420
DriveLocker: UnLockVolume completed

22:44:01	#34 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 450
UnLockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL

Existing drivers:

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon"

Anything you guys can do to help will be amazing.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nycmoonstar (Sep 26, 2008)

I am not an expert and don't understand the error message, but do you have the latest driver for your DVD drive? the d/l disks you are using, is it possible that they are made for DVD drives that burn DVD+R D/L at a higher speed than your drive can? One of my old drives used to be able to burn DVD+R D/L 2.4X disks, but before I knew, stores started selling 8X disks which I picked up without realizing that those were made for higher speed burners. After producing close to 10 coasters, I called the manufacturer to learn that my drive needed a new driver to deal with the fastest available disks.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Well for DL burning ImgBurn is the app to use, period. You might want to try Verbatim DL+R discs.

http://www.cdrinfo.com/Sections/Reviews/Specific.aspx?ArticleId=23801&PageId=19


----------

